# Enformação



## piscispao

Hola, estoy traduciendo un manual sobre procedimientos de seguridad. En la parte de herramientas manuales de uso común, se encuentran las herramientas de "enformação", pero no consigo dar con la traducción. 

Aquí va algo de contexto:

As ferramentas manuais podem ser classificadas em função da operação onde são empregues: de uso geral e de uso específico. Dentro destas últimas estão incluídas as de medição, as de ENFORMAÇÃO, e as de corte e ajuste.

As ferramentas manuais de ENFORMAÇÃO visam dar um aspecto regular à superfície trabalhada através de actos contínuos. Dentro deste subgrupo estão por exemplo martelos e maços.

¡Os agradezco la ayuda!


----------



## vf2000

Não conheço nem a palavra *enformação *e nem _empregues_. Pra mim é novidade! vivendo e aprendendo.


----------



## piscispao

Pois, esse é o meu problema! 

Só encontrei "enformar": Ato de colocar em uma forma, moldar determinada coisa ou objeto em uma forma pré definida. 

En espanhol se calhar é "moldeo", também vi "conformación", mas, na verdade, não sei!!


----------



## Carfer

_'Enformação_', que eu saiba, não existe, mas, pelo contexto, percebe-se que quer dizer _'dar forma_' (recorrendo ao exemplo do martelo citado no texto, vai-se martelando a peça até ela adquirir a forma pretendida). Não sei se há substantivo adequado em espanhol.
'_Empregue_' é o particípio do verbo '_empregar_', o mesmo que '_empregado_', portanto. É de uso corrente em Portugal, juntamente com a forma regular.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Yo usaría "herramientas de moldeo" porque es lo que en mi opinión se acerca más al sentido original. Y traduciría "empregue" por "en función de la operación donde son usadas/utilizadas"


----------



## piscispao

Muchas gracias a todos, creo que esta va a ser la mejor opción!


----------



## Carfer

Concordo e não quero complicar a vida da piscispao, mas era bom ter a certeza de que '_moldear_' em espanhol tem o mesmo sentido do português '_moldar_'. Consultando o DRAE parece, mais uma vez, ter um significado mais restrito que o termo português. Pelo que percebi da frase, as ditas ferramentas servem para dar forma ao molde_._ Em português podemos dizer_ 'moldar'_ no sentido de dar forma a alguma coisa (a tal '_enformação'_), mas essa acepção não está no DRAE para '_moldear_'. Existe em espanhol?


----------



## piscispao

Por lo que entiendo del texto, dentro de las herramientas de "enformaçao" se encuentran los martillos, mazas, etc., no son herramientas que dan forma al molde, sino que moldean una superficie, ¿lo he entido bien? Y, si es así, ¿será que es correcto "herramientas de moldeo"?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Los martillos y mazas son herramientas AUXILIARES de moldeo en la medida que son usadas para ayudar en el acabado de la superficie de la pieza moldeada.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Los martillos y mazas son herramientas AUXILIARES de moldeo en la medida que son usadas para ayudar en el acabado de la superficie de la pieza moldeada.


 
Perdonen que siga porfiando en el sentido de moldear, pero, aunque las herramientas se usen en el acabado de la pieza, ¿se puede decir '_moldear_' en ese sentido en español? En portugués, sí que podemos, pero no está en el DRAE. ¿Problema de académicos de la RAE que viven en otro mundo, como sugerió Mangato, o no?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Yo la usaría sin problemas. Para mí la acción de "enformar" (pt) tanto puede significar "dar forma" como "colocar na forma".


----------



## Mangato

El sufijo -*ção* entiendo que, al igual que el español *-cion,* forma sustantivos verbales, que expresan acción y efecto. 
El  equivalente español, swgun este razonamiento, de *enformar* para mí es* conformar, *dar forma a un objeto conforme a un modelo o patrón.

Por tanto opto por *conformación* apara la traducción de enformación

Vean lo que dice el DRAE
*conformar**.*

*1. *tr. Ajustar, concordar algo con otra cosa. U. t. c. intr. y c. prnl.
*2. *tr. Dar forma a algo.

y el Priberam

*enformar* - 
_v. tr._
1. Meter na forma.
2. Dar forma a.


Habría otra posibilidad para _enformar_, _meter na forma,_* ahormar*; que sería adaptar mediante la horma, como los zapatos. Pero en el contexto no tiene posibilidad alguna. Además esto es una especulación que hago a partir del gallego y no estoy seguro que en portugués tenga este significado.

Saludos

MG


----------



## Vanda

O "titio" Aurélio me diz: 

enformação= [De enformar + -ção.]
S. f. 
 1.     Ato de enformar.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Habría otra posibilidad para _enformar_, _meter na forma,_* ahormar*; que sería adaptar mediante la horma, como los zapatos. Pero en el contexto no tiene posibilidad alguna. Además esto es una especulación que hago a partir del gallego y no estoy seguro que en portugués tenga este significado.


 
Pode ter, sim. Além dessa, uma das situações onde se usa muito nesse sentido é na cozinha (para os bolos, por exemplo).
A minha dificuldade em entender o significado concreto neste caso tem a ver, também, com o facto de não conceber, hoje em dia e em uso industrial, um molde tão tosco que as peças nele moldadas ainda precisem de ser, digamos, afeiçoadas com martelo e maço. Aliás foi isso que me levou, sem me dar conta que a letra do texto não suportava essa ilacção, a pensar que as ditas ferramentas se destinavam a dar forma ao molde, não à peça.


----------

